# OCD-ni Vs. BMW E60 530. full correction inc. alloy wheel repair/suspension repaint



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello all and I hope you all had a great Christmas and I wish you all a Happy New Year. Well here it is the first write up of 2012. As always a MASSIVE thanks to my buddy Mark from Gloss Workz for his help on the car we will be doing lots of work together over 2012 that's for sure!! Many thanks Mate!

You might need a cup of tea/coffe for this one as its a biggie. sorry about the number of pictures but was just a lot going on with this detail.

The car in question is a 2008 BMW E60 530d that is owned by a good friend of mine. The car has been used for a few years now as the kiddy bus and general daily hack. The car was in need of a good detail as he is thinking of selling it for a newer model..
When the car arrived it was generally in good condition, covered in road grime no obvious signs of any protection and the interior had a far bit of sawdust as he has a business manufacturing timber products. The wheels also had a few kerb marks that he was looking to have removed but did not want to go to the expense of a refurb so these repairs will be carried out in house. On inspection the rear bumper had seen a bit of a repair that needed a tidy up and there were signs of previous machine polishing in the form of buffer trails over the entire car and a strike through just above the rear tail light. Again these would be repaired during the course of the detail.
Here is the car when it arrived:

















































































First up we started on the Wheels. Products used.
Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse
Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse
Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse.

I used both Wheel Cleanse and Iron Cleanse to show the different methods of cleaning wheels. The wheels were heavily contaminated the rears had never been cleaned from new and the front faced had several thousand miles of dust and grime build up to contend with. Product was sprayed and left to soak for approx. 10 minutes, the Wheel cleanse was agitated with a wheel brush and the Iron Cleanse was rinsed off. As you can see in the pictures below the Iron Cleanse will also start the removal process on other bonded contaminants like tar etc. it will remove the smaller spots and begin to loosen the bond on the more stubborn bits. Once the wheels were cleaned Tar Cleanse was applied and left to soak for 10-15 mins. To remove most of the tar on the front face of the wheel.
Wheel Cleanse applied to the wheels

















Iron Cleanse applied to the wheels.





















































Now to get rid of the tar left behind.









Iron cleanse removing the stubborn tar.









Next up the car was covered in Orchard Autocare Citrus Preclean. This product allows for the bonded road contamination to be easily removed before the wash stage begins, thus reducing the risk of adding additional marks during the wash stage. This was applied at a ratio of 50:1 and left to dwell for 10 mins. Next the car was washed using Orchard Autocare's amazing cotton Candy snow foam and our new super concentrate shampoo using a 2 bucket method.









Once washed, the bodywork was treated to a deep clean using:
Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse to remove any bonded iron contamination.
Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse to remove all remaining bonded tar from the bodywork and glass.
Clayed using Bilt Hambre Autoclay.
The engine bay and all door shuts were also treated with Orchard Autocare APC and rinsed.

Next up we had to address the wheel arches and the inner rim of the alloys. The wheels were removed and treated with Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse and left to dwell as we worked on the arches. Sometimes it took a few applications to get all the bonded contamination removed.


























































































Next up were the wheel arches. Again treated to Orchard Autocare Citrus Preclean and powerhosed. Next they were sprayed with Tar Cleanse to remove all tar build up. Finally sprayed with Autosmart Finish as I wanted this to dry before painting began. It would also prevent any overspray from sticking to plastics if the worst happened and my masking failed lol!

















































































Engine bay was also finished off and plastics dressed.

















Whilst the wheels were off the nuts also received a bit of paint to freshen them up.

When everything had dried, the car was brought back into the studio the body was covered in 3M dust cover and the arches were prepped ready to give the suspension a quick tidy up. The object was more to freshen it up rather than a full scale restoration so dust covers, struts and arms were all painted in their correct colours. Then the hub was painted black to finish it off nicely.


















































































Finally now it's time to get round to the wheels. Firstly the tyres were broken off the bead and then masked off using proper tyre masking paper thd about a roll of tape the bacs were also masked off to prevent overspray onto the rear of the wheel. All 4 wheels were suffering from minor kerbing and these were taken out and then the wheel painted using a factory code paint we got mixed up and sprayed using a paint gun rather than rattle cans. Then dried off using UV heaters and the clear coat was applied. This is what I love doing something different and having fun doing it… didn't take any pics doing it as I was not sure how it would turn out so really have to do it next time!












































































































Really happy with the results and can't wait to do more. Got a load of scrap rims form the local scrap yard to tidy then hand them back to be melted down lol!

Bow once all that was sorted it's time to get the wheels back on get her on the ground and address the bodywork. Once full y inspected and a plan of action thought up, it was obvious the car had not been painted before and on looking back over paint readings of similar cars we had previously completed it was obvious that the paint was on average about 3 -5 microns lower than what we would normally see, confirming the buffer trails that the car had been machine polished previously. The front suffered from a bit of rash and the car was covered in bird lime etching that would also need removed. On top of general swirling, there were several deep RDs that would not be able to be removed so these would be reduced and made less noticeable.
Before we start detailing "THE DUDE" had to work his magic. Some say he can remove a dent just by looking at it all we know is this man is one of the best in the UK and she will be flawless once he is finished! 








Our method for correction was the Meguiar's Microfiber system using a coolpad. We used this as it has a great paint levelling ability great on BMW's without having to resort to sanding the life out of them. Next we returned to the rotaries with a combination of Megs 105 and 205 compounds and a mixture of 3M and chemical guy's pads.
First up was the front Wing.







































































Wing finished.








Next up was the door:








This is a very fine but very deep scratch but it is very noticeable so this was wet sanded using a combination of pads as it was in a very noticeable place.

















Now that's better.







































































The rear quarter:








Hologramming present








Heavy bird liming present.








After correction:








Bird lime gone


























Next up the boot lid:






























































Strike through that was previously mentioned was touched up flatted back and only noticeable when you really have to look for it. As were any other small chips and marks.

















Rear bumper sanding and over spray from a small localised repair.



























Looking much better now.








Next up was the Bonnet which was by far the worst. Also even though the paint was original it was considerably harder than the rest of the car to correct. 








First pass and some bird lime also present.








More bird lime








And more!!








Localised sanding to remove lime marks etched into the paint approx 3 microns of paint removal here.








And Finished. 


























Front bumper correction and stone chip removal.


























D/S rear quarter.





















































D/S rear door.








The rest of the panels and Roof were corrected in the same manner but once finished the car was left to sit over night. Next morning the car was given a wipe down using IPA and a new test wipe by Orchard Autocare which will reveal a true finish. We always do a wipe down at every panel but a full wipe down is also carried out to ensure nothing is missed filled or has escaped our attention. Any areas we were not happy with were sorted and then rechecked.

The car was then rolled out and fully washed to remove any dust dried using the blowers then brought back into the studio.

Next was the interior which was fully hovered leather cleaned and conditioned all plastic surfaces were treated with Orchard Autocare Interior Wizard. Glass was cleaned using Orchard Autocare Glass Cleanse. 
The mats and boot were wet vacced and the car was sprayed with our interior freshener to neutralise ay odours. But I managed to lose the pics sorry.
Now its time for the final LSP. For this the car received 3 coats of Zaino Z2 with ZFX between each coat was a layer of Zaino Z6 with a final coat of Z* grand Finale. Now for the after shots!
Tyres were coated in Zaino Z16. The wheels were coated with several coats of Rim Wax.














































































































































































































































































Many thanks for taking time to read it. Much appreciated and I hope you liked it. As a foot not I received a call saying he was so happy with the finish of the car he has decided to keep it for a while longer. So for me that the best compliment you can't get. As always all C&C are very welcome.
Many thanks
Rollo
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent write up Ronnie :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome Ronnie, love the colour! Proper detailing and looks amazing as a result!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Mate, that looks epic. A truly professional job.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning as usual


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Really nice work. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Stunning mate

Love the moody inside shots


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Awesome work! Love the car and the colour.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Excellent write up Ronnie :thumb:


glad you liked it many thanks!



JBirchy said:


> Awesome Ronnie, love the colour! Proper detailing and looks amazing as a result!


Many thanks. She took a while but as you say the results you get are what you put into it lol!!



Matt_Nic said:


> Mate, that looks epic. A truly professional job.


Many thanks Matt..



horned yo said:


> stunning as usual


Cheers!! many thanks



F. Premens said:


> Really nice work. :thumb:


many thanks!



Concours Car Care said:


> Stunning mate
> 
> Love the moody inside shots


Cheers.. yes getting a bit carried away with teh old camera still no good at it but having fun learning something different!



alteclio said:


> Awesome work! Love the car and the colour.


Cheers. Yea i love these and the blue is oe of my favorite colours to work on!



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.


many thanks.. much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunning work Ronnie, how come he didn't want the caliper and hubs painted aswell would of made the job complete ;-).

Once again top job.

Paul


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hubs were painted and he thought it was not worth doing the calipers as he was selling it... the painting was a bit I decided to do myself whilst teh wheels were off the car drying lol! but nw he's decided to keep teh car Im going to do teh calipers at the end of the month. she needs new pads fitted so im going to remove the calipers sand them down and paint them properly.


----------



## coopersim (Nov 12, 2011)

Not at all surprised he wants to keep it, it looks superb!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks yea she came up a treat.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work ronnie ,looks great now


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Looks stunning mate, brilliant work.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

very impressive detail and write up. I don't blame the owner for keeping it now,stunner !!!! 

Daz


----------



## NickDew (Feb 12, 2008)

WOW - Thats fantastic work !!! Well Done


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

stunning work as usual need to get some stuff off you especially your tar remover!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Black Magic Detail said:


> nice work ronnie ,looks great now


cheers many thanks..



samm said:


> Looks stunning mate, brilliant work.


thanks.



zippo said:


> very impressive detail and write up. I don't blame the owner for keeping it now,stunner !!!!
> 
> Daz


Yea hes falen in love with it again. now hes looking to find out about the 2 bucket method.. another one converted.



NickDew said:


> WOW - Thats fantastic work !!! Well Done


cheers.



Dan3.2 said:


> stunning work as usual need to get some stuff off you especially your tar remover!!


Many thanks. will have the site up in a few weeks just taking pics of products and that's it sorted! then you will be able to order it off there!


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

That has come up really nicely, the first shot of the whole wing looks amazing, such a big difference. well done your hard work certainly shows!


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

holy mother of reflection shot... now i'm horny...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent work there Rollo!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent effort there, that's a very intense detail, very well done.

You have some serious skills my friend.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Top job Ronnie and Mark and well worth the read, I can appreciate the amount of time and work that's gone into that detail, fair play and thanks for sharing.......:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work Ronnie :thumb: Great write up.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

jebus said:


> That has come up really nicely, the first shot of the whole wing looks amazing, such a big difference. well done your hard work certainly shows!


Cheers, many thanks that my favorite shot as well I have to admit..



cheffi said:


> holy mother of reflection shot... now i'm horny...


easy tiger.. many thanks.. i think lol!! :lol:


Johnnyopolis said:


> Excellent work there Rollo!


Cheers Johnnyboy!!!



Trip tdi said:


> Excellent effort there, that's a very intense detail, very well done.
> 
> You have some serious skills my friend.


Many thanks Trip nothing that cant be done when you take your time wouldnt say skill more total OCD lol!!



Baker21 said:


> Top job Ronnie and Mark and well worth the read, I can appreciate the amount of time and work that's gone into that detail, fair play and thanks for sharing.......:thumb:


Many thanks.. Means a lot cheers!



Demetri said:


> Great work Ronnie :thumb: Great write up.


Many thanks!!


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic Results.

Nice to see a company in N.I producing such a high standard of work :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

jpmcc said:


> Fantastic Results.
> 
> Nice to see a company in N.I producing such a high standard of work :thumb:


Many thanks indeed thats a great compliment thats for sure.... There are a few very good detailers over here to be honest. :thumb:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Fantastic work, top drawer.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

john2garden said:


> Fantastic work, top drawer.


Many thanks John.:thumb:


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

Top class work as usual microfiber system seems to work well with the harder paints. Stunning result keep up the good work


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Great work as always Rollo :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Blue said:


> Stunning!


cheers!



Homer J 727 said:


> Top class work as usual microfiber system seems to work well with the harder paints. Stunning result keep up the good work


Yes I find the Microfibre system great for getting very good results in a shortish amount of time there was not a massive amount of hours put into teh car compared to others we do, makes easy work of the harder paints thats for sure!



fizzle86 said:


> Great work as always Rollo :thumb:


Cheers Chris many thanks...


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Fantastic work, superb turn around. The calipers not getting a lick of paint?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work ronnie! Some serious work gone into that!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mr Singh said:


> Fantastic work, superb turn around. The calipers not getting a lick of paint?


needed a new set of pads and was booked in after the detail to get them replaced so did not do them and as he was selling her said not to bother. now after teh detail was done he had her booked in to get them done properly with some ///m details aswell.



Miglior said:


> Great work ronnie! Some serious work gone into that!


Cheers Jay many thanks.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Great work as always Ronnie, esp on the alloys. What really gets me is people paying £30,000 + for a car then putting the cheapest tyres they can buy onto it. 530s need good tyres otherwise you are compromising the grip and thus safety and having driven a car on triangle tyres I can safely say they are utter rubbish. 

Also Ronnie did you advise the guy that at least one tyre needs replaced due to the sidewall being damaged?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Paddy_R said:


> Great work as always Ronnie, esp on the alloys. What really gets me is people paying £30,000 + for a car then putting the cheapest tyres they can buy onto it. 530s need good tyres otherwise you are compromising the grip and thus safety and having driven a car on triangle tyres I can safely say they are utter rubbish.
> 
> Also Ronnie did you advise the guy that at least one tyre needs replaced due to the sidewall being damaged?


steer from the rear is all I will say lol!!:lol::lol:

had the tyre checked when I was at teh tyre depot getthing the bead broken as I was worried about it. they said it was deemed as safe as it is only a flesh wound as they said but structurally its fine. when leaving all defects we see are noted and we ask they be seen to asap as well we use a calibrated torque wrench but say that all nuts must be checked after miles and then after 100 miles of driving.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

im not the owner and its put a smile on my face looking at the result.
awesome work there mate.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

dhiren_motilal said:


> im not the owner and its put a smile on my face looking at the result.
> awesome work there mate.


Many thanks.. makes the 8 hours doing the write up worth it lol!:thumb: Gald you liked it.


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Great write up and simply stunning finish! I can really appreciate the time and effort gone into that, a proper detail. I don't post a lot on here but I felt I had to with this one, top work :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Leo19 said:


> Great write up and simply stunning finish! I can really appreciate the time and effort gone into that, a proper detail. I don't post a lot on here but I felt I had to with this one, top work :thumb:


Many thanks Leo... Much appreciated you posted and i'm glad you like it. There will be a few more this year so keep watching.


----------



## seanblee (Mar 29, 2007)

Absolutely amazing turnaround, but you should tell him to buy some decent tyres!


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Very impressive!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

seanblee said:


> Absolutely amazing turnaround, but you should tell him to buy some decent tyres!


Many thanks Sean.. Will tell him lol!



jubileebug said:


> Very impressive!


Many thanks..:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice work there fella  An epic selection of photos :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nick.s said:


> Very nice work there fella  An epic selection of photos :thumb:


Many thanks Nick.. Yea there was so much going on it was hard to cut the pictures down. had nearly 600 to look through when doing the write up lol!!


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Fantastic turnaround Ronnie and you are adding strings to your bow with every detail.

Also loved the detailed writeup and some fantastic pics at the end.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

neo8047 said:


> Fantastic turnaround Ronnie and you are adding strings to your bow with every detail.
> 
> Also loved the detailed writeup and some fantastic pics at the end.


Many thanks Neo... Really having fun with my detailing back to doing different things and pushing the envelope of what i can do. Love learning new things and have some really epic details planned for this year. We are trying to get a car that has been sold for scrap and see how far we can bring it back using only garage tools and detailing. no specialists shops or paint jobs so that should be fun...


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Stunning work ronnie!
I see your products working well! Nice one!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> Stunning work ronnie!
> I see your products working well! Nice one!


Many thanks Stephen.. Have to get a few off to you will be in the post in the next day or so!:thumb:


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

All that money on a detail and the car has **** tyres. Bonkers.

Great work though


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stedman said:


> All that money on a detail and the car has **** tyres. Bonkers.
> 
> Great work though


I have to admit he took me for a run in her and she handled perfectly well on them to be honest. :thumb: plus you don't get tehat much for a detail over here.. if I posted up the money threads like other detailers I dont think I would get the same reaction lol!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Fantastic work Ronnie!!!

Just been looking at 5's in that exact colour, nice to see what they should look like :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Deeg said:


> Fantastic work Ronnie!!!
> 
> Just been looking at 5's in that exact colour, nice to see what they should look like :thumb:


Many thanks. Glad you like it and happy hunting. Unfortunitly the ca has to come back for a bit of work he got hit be a stone from an over taking car and has put a nice ding in the door and the calipers are coming off to get painted properly. Good luck with the car hunting!


----------



## Ady b (Oct 15, 2007)

Great job Ronnie, seen one of these about Banbridge recently, totally mint !!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just great work Rollo :thumb:


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

Wowzers!! Nice work, such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> plus you don't get that much for a detail over here.. if I posted up the money threads like other detailers I dont think I would get the same reaction lol!


I know the feeling, people expecting a 2 day detail for 50 quid

I'm just at the stage of doing work for mates rates and family freebies as I can't do it full time and have no qualifications


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

excellent write up ronnie, very impressive finish and a lot of above and beyond the normal work!

Tim


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Ady b said:


> Great job Ronnie, seen one of these about Banbridge recently, totally mint !!!


Many thanks. there are a few nice ones about Banbridge thats for sure!



Racer said:


> Just great work Rollo :thumb:


Many thanks!



sammatty said:


> Wowzers!! Nice work, such a gorgeous colour!


Cheers.



Michael_McL said:


> I know the feeling, people expecting a 2 day detail for 50 quid
> 
> I'm just at the stage of doing work for mates rates and family freebies as I can't do it full time and have no qualifications


Thats life unfortunitly. just keep at it and you will see improvements each year. i am still learning and seeing improvements even after 16 years machine polishing!



twoscoops said:


> excellent write up ronnie, very impressive finish and a lot of above and beyond the normal work!
> 
> Tim


Many thanks Tim much appreciated!


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

awesome job on an awesome car mate well done


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

si hoc said:


> awesome job on an awesome car mate well done


Many thanks! glad you liked it!:thumb:


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Amazing turn around from what looked like another "Typical" run of the mill 5 Series drien by some company executive into a Well looked after 5 Series .

I echo the comments about the tyres however another detail to set the car off nicely is the upgraded Alloy Wheel Caps that BMW have released, they don't go all mouldy and manky like the old ones


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

MLAM said:


> Amazing turn around from what looked like another "Typical" run of the mill 5 Series drien by some company executive into a Well looked after 5 Series .
> 
> I echo the comments about the tyres however another detail to set the car off nicely is the upgraded Alloy Wheel Caps that BMW have released, they don't go all mouldy and manky like the old ones


Many thanks for the great comment... Will have to get him shamed into getting decent tyres lol!!


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

What an f-ing great job mate! An example of how detailing can truely increase the value of a car. I imagine it's in better condition now that when it left the showroom!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Great work :thumb: I'm not surprised your mate has decided to keep it a while longer, it looks like a new car.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

benji330i said:


> What an f-ing great job mate! An example of how detailing can truely increase the value of a car. I imagine it's in better condition now that when it left the showroom!


Many thanks. She did come up a treat! If you think this is a good write up you will love the Cayenne we will have up shortly! full wheel refurb paint and full detail!



GolfFanBoy said:


> Great work :thumb: I'm not surprised your mate has decided to keep it a while longer, it looks like a new car.


Many thanks. Yea he laughed I have actually saved him money by not having to buy a new car lol!!:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

i remember this one well standing at midnight with the iron cleanse on those damn wheels well worth the effort in the end


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a transformation, absolutely stunning!!


----------



## dyegoblb (Sep 16, 2008)

Great Work!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i remember this one well standing at midnight with the iron cleanse on those damn wheels well worth the effort in the end


LOL. It was a few long night thats for sure.



MatrixGuy said:


> What a transformation, absolutely stunning!!


Many thanks much appreciated!



dyegoblb said:


> Great Work!!


Many thanks.:thumb:


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Beautiful result.


----------



## mcwharam (Apr 23, 2008)

Those correctional shots are just aweinspiring - thanks


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks fantastic and some great photos too. 

The first outdoor one especially is awesome.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

vectra said:


> Beautiful result.


Many thanks.



mcwharam said:


> Those correctional shots are just aweinspiring - thanks


Many thnaks for the great comment. It is nice to hear that you loved the write up. if you have any question fire away!



MattJ VXR said:


> Looks fantastic and some great photos too.
> 
> The first outdoor one especially is awesome.


Many thanks... Yea im getting back to having fun detailing rather than focusing on nocking cars out. also the photography is starting to become an addiction and from now on I am going to spend more time on good photography and write ups to go with the details!:thumb:


----------

